# remington 597 ( .22 ) anybody ?



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

well it was my first gun, and im going to keep it forever, but it needs some extra's to make it a more fun gun to shoot

ive got a decent browning scope on it, bi-pod and sling. fixin to order a 30rd banana clip to reak havick on the squirrels. 

My ? is does anybody have one or know of any more extra's you can buy for it? i wish they had all the crap for a remington as they do the 10/22

ive found the aftermarket hammers that bring the awfull trigger pull down, wich will be ordered next week. the only bull barrels ive found are outragious ($250 + ).

any help? ill keep a searchin , Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2008)

My buddy (Remo) on here who never posts :BS: has one. That thing is a blast to shoot as is.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 29, 2008)

When I was buying my 10/22, the 597's were just coming out. I had read a bunch of reviews on it and was thinking about getting it, but ended up getting the ruger. I am glad I did because of the limited aftermarket for the 597. Good luck on finding parts for it, I am sure someone makes something for it. I have had my 10/22 for almost 10 years and I have yet to add anything to it, other than a red dot scope and a bunch of 25 and 50rd mags, shoots like a dream. I do plan on getting a stock, barrel, and internal parts for it soon though. Good luck.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure about aftermarket parts but it was made in my hometown and just about 30 miles from where I am sitting right now. :wink:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 30, 2008)

you just made my day quacker. im glad its built by some good ole americans and not some little boys in a foriegn swet shop


the 10/22's are great guns. my dad has a carbine, so i got the remington ( didnt see the reason in having 2 of the same guns in the house at the time ). i wish i had went with it now though


----------



## whj812 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive got one!!! Had it for years!! Shoot it all the time! Love it!


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm still tossing around the idea of a .22. I think I have decided against the ruger 10/22. I am looking at the marlin 795, but I will look into the Remington now as well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

ShadowWalker said:


> I think I have decided against the ruger 10/22.



Why?

I have a lever action Browining BL-22.

If I was to buy a new one it would bthe 10/22 with all those aftermarket parts! :mrgreen:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 13, 2009)

I do like the aftermarket selection, it is just the fact that prices are kind of inflated due to the aftermarket. If I find a good price on one I will jump on it for sure. I just know I can get a good price on the marlin. Although I do get discounts on used guns at gander mountain, so once I get my foid card I am looking into that.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 13, 2009)

I am not saying that the marlin is not a good gun, but I would definately suggest the ruger. I am not familiar with marlin's models, but if the one you are talking about is a tube fed model, I would definately stray from that. Semi-auto .22's are so fun to shoot you will want to mod it, if not immediately, definately in the future. I have had my 10/22 stainless carbine for about ten years. It is bone stock, other than a red dot scope and a bunch of 25 and 50 round mags. I have been meaning to get a new barrel, stock, and other crap for years, but now that I am out of college I am going to do it in the near future. 

I don't know the going price on 10/22's right now, but whatever it is, it is worth it. I have shot probly close to 75,000 rounds through mine and it still operates flawlessly with no new parts whatsoever. My gun is stock and is a tack driver, I can only imagine what a new barrel will do. 

Last year I took my old roommate shooting. He has a marlin tube fed semi 22 and two weeks after he shot my 10/22 he went out and bought one. Both are definately good guns, but with the marlin you are stuck with just that, a good gun, without the possiblility of having an awesome gun.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 14, 2009)

If you just want a good gun without wanting to "bling" one up, there's nothing wrong with the tube fed guns.

I have two of the tube fed Marlins, one of them is even stainless steel with a grey laminated stock. The bling is already built in. :mrgreen:

They are both very accurate.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

i got a lever action :mrgreen: very fun to plink around with. suprised me how accurate it was at 100yds open sighted

i bet the stainless goes nice with it


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sending my FOID application out tomorrow, So I have a month to find something. I am going to my grandmas in the middle of march and would like to have something by then to take and shoot. My uncle lives there as well and has been shooting his 30-06.

I am trying to find out if I can put something on lay away even though I don't have my card yet, incase we do have something at Gander Mountain.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 14, 2009)

FOID card... :shock: 

Man, I am glad that I do not live in IL...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

what exactly is an foid card?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 26, 2009)

Firearm Owner Identification Card

Basically, it's IL's way of registering and keeping tabs on all of their gun owners. The same thing that Obama and a liberal Congress want to do nationwide now.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm..

we'll when i go to walli world and buy a gun why do they write the serial numbers down on 3 diff. pieces of paper along with my drivers liscense number, ss #, and all my other information. i always thaught that was the governments way of knowning who has the gun more or less? 

o well. i hope if that law pass's it doesnt take as long as my concealed hangun permit to go threw the system......... [-o< 

thanks


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 26, 2009)

Part of that is for the mandatory background check, also brought to you courtesy of the gun control advocates.

You can read about the rest of it here: https://www.corneredcat.com/Legal/buy.aspx


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for the knowledge. do yall up there in IL have to pay for the "foid" card? i think thats the only thing that would piss me off about that law


----------



## sccamper (Jan 27, 2009)

It sure is nice to be able to go into a gun shop at lunch, buy a new gun and still have time to go eat. Fill out one form and the clerk calls it in quick. Shooting the new gun after work. Wonder how long that will last.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 27, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> thanks for the knowledge. do yall up there in IL have to pay for the "foid" card? i think thats the only thing that would piss me off about that law


Yes, unfortunately. It is $10, however it is good for 10 years. The only thing that pisses me off about it, is that when you buy Ammo, you have to show the FOID card. You can't just show your license and them see that you're 18/21 depending on whether its long gun or hand gun. You have to be 18/21 and have the card. In Illinois you also have to have one for an air rifle over 750 FPS. You couldn't hunt in Illinois with an airgun even if you wanted to.

We also have a cool down period where they hold the gun for 2 or 3 days depending on what it is. It sucks.

I wanted to get my gun by the middle of march so i could take it down to My grandma's/uncle's in Kentucky over spring break, but I found out they are behind by about 2 weeks on the FOID apps (which is against the law. State Police breaking there own laws =D> ), then by the time I find what I want and do my 2 or 3 days I don't think I am gonna be able to make it work.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 28, 2009)

10 bucks isnt as bad as i expected, but it is a bummer. i think the cool down period will be in all states in the next year or two, wich is good in a way, so joe the plummer cant go blow a hole in his old lady, but sucks for the normal population like us, especialy if you have the same addiction as i do... buying on impulse! :mrgreen:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 2, 2009)

The waiting period only works if it's your first gun. After that it just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 11, 2009)

ShadowWalker said:


> In Illinois you also have to have one for an air rifle over 750 FPS.



Only if the airgun is over .18 caliber. No FOID is requied for any airgun under .18 cal, regardless of muzzle velocity.


----------

